# [RISOLTO] Problema installazione gentoo

## alnews

Ho deciso di provare gentoo, ma non riesco nemmeno ad installara.

Sono costretto ad usare il livecd, visto che per collegarmi devo configurare scheda e rete wireless. So benissimo come farlo, ma mi servono ndiswrapper e i driver della scheda wireless. Non ho nemmeno la possibilitÃ  di usare una rete via cavo.

A questo punto avevo deciso di installare dal livecd un sistema minimale, configurare il wireless e da lÃ¬ con emerge aggiornare ed installare tutto quello che mi serviva.

Ma, dopo aver configurato, partizionato (512 in swap e 40Gb e rotti in reiserfs) ed avviato l'installazione mi si blocca a "Installation started!" e rimane al 0%. 

Ho provato con due iso una scaricata da me e una trovata su una rivista quindi escludo iso corrotte. Escludo anche problemi hardware, dato che ho installato altre distro correttamente. Non mi si presenta nessun messaggio d'errore posso passare ad altre console e a X senza problema. Ho provato sia con l'installazione testuale sia con quella grafica. L'installazione quindi non parte proprio dato che pacchetti e partizioni non li tocca proprio.

A questo punto, non sapendo cosa fare mi rivolgo a voi.

Grazie.   :Wink: Last edited by alnews on Sun Jul 30, 2006 1:50 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Da quel che leggo ipotizzo tu stia provando l'installazione via installer automatico. Beh quel tool è in beta : è sperimentale ed è normale che possa non andare.

Il metodo standard di installazione di Gentoo è di effettuar tale procedura a mano, seguendo la documentazione ufficiale, che per l'installazione è l'handbook .

Leggitelo tutto una prima volta e se è tutto chiaro installa. Se hai dubbi posta qui sul forum saremo felici di aiutarti.

Gentoo è un mondo a parte rispetto alle altre distro e permette una maggior flessibilità e personalizzazione , a patto però di legger l'ottima documentazione presente.

----------

## alnews

Beh io VOGLIO fare l'installazione manuale, ma posso farlo senza un accesso ad internet?

----------

## comio

 *alnews wrote:*   

> Beh io VOGLIO fare l'installazione manuale, ma posso farlo senza un accesso ad internet?

 

certo. Procurati una live-dvd. Magari ti serviranno i pacchetti per la tua sk di rete.

In tal caso, digita un 

```
emerge -fpv PACCHETTOCHETISERVE
```

 così da capire cosa ti manca per l'installare la parte wireless.

I file che ti escono puoi scaricarli da qualsiasi sistema che va in rete.

ciao

luigi

----------

## comio

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *alnews wrote:*   Beh io VOGLIO fare l'installazione manuale, ma posso farlo senza un accesso ad internet? 
> 
> certo. Procurati una live-dvd. Magari ti serviranno i pacchetti per la tua sk di rete.
> 
> In tal caso, digita un 
> ...

 

----------

## alnews

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *alnews wrote:*   Beh io VOGLIO fare l'installazione manuale, ma posso farlo senza un accesso ad internet? 
> 
> certo. Procurati una live-dvd. Magari ti serviranno i pacchetti per la tua sk di rete.
> 
> In tal caso, digita un 
> ...

 

Live-dvd? Esiste? Dove? Io su gentoo.org ho trovato solo il minimal cd e il live cd. Inoltre come posso fare per poter installare pacchetti da un live?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

uhm... correggo un attimo il tiro d comio. 

Per installare a mano [da console , non tramite installer da livecd con ambiente grafico] seguendo l'handbook devi avere sia l'universal install CD che il package CD

Per l'installazione inoltre dovrai seguire la guida per l'installazione SENZA RETE che trovi qui http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/

Seguila e sarai felice.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Per installare a mano [da console , non tramite installer da livecd con ambiente grafico] seguendo l'handbook devi avere sia l'universal install CD che il package CD
> 
> 

 

Perchè sul sito ufficiale non vengono rilasciati tali cd per x86 ???

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Uhm... Sembra che abbian cambiato le regole del gioco e che ora, se vuoi installar gentoo offline la via consigliata sia tramite installer. Cmq Da quel che leggo il liveCD , che è per x86, dovrebbe contenere pacchetti necessari per l'installazione , ma il tutto viene gestito dagli installer . 

Rimando cmq all'handbook per l'installazione offline.

Piccola considerazione. Gentoo è per sua natura una distro che necessita di una connessione e la mancanza di ciò vi complicherà un pochetto la vita per gli aggiornamenti. Vi consiglio pertanto di legger con attenzione come funziona gentoo e come funziona l'albero di portage. Gentoo è diversa dalle altre distro e la sua adorabile flessibilità richiede un certo impegno  :Very Happy:  ma è così bella  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Sono d'accordo! 

Ma infatti per ogni installazione che ho fatto ho sempre usato il cd minimale. Sia per x86 che per amd64.

Ho chiesto questa cosa perchè un mio amico deve installare la gentoo su un portatile, ed ha una scheda di rete che è supportata solo dagli ultimi kernel. Quindi bisognava optare per un'installazione iniziale con un Universal cd.

Speriamo che almeno nel cd 2006.1 ci sia il supporto per quella scheda.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Beh c'è anche da dire che per installare Gentoo c'è bisogno solo di un sistema con chroot e la rete. Per cui se usando un altro liveCD o installando un'altra distro poi avete un ambiente che vi permette tutto ciò, beh siete a cavallo. I livecd di gentoo servono come piattaforma ideale per l'installazione, ma se knoppix vi riconosce meglio l'hw che avete, usate quello  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

ma come faccio se nel livecd di knoppix non c'è portage? Posso sempre usare il comando emerge?

----------

## alnews

Allora mi rimane solo da aspettare un live cd con un installer funzionante?   :Sad: 

EDIT: Tutto a posto, ho trovato un modo per connettere il mio pc via ethernet. Così posso configurare la wireless tranquillamente. Grazie dei consigli.  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ottimo!  :Very Happy:  Beh allora dacci dentro leggi l'handbook e buona installazione. Se hai domande o dubbi, cerca sul forum e poi chiedi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## alnews

Ok installato e configuarata la wireless.  :Wink: 

Poi ho installato xorg e ora sto installando gnome ma... ci sta mettendo un casino di tempo!

E' normale?

249 pacchetti da emergere!

----------

## alnews

Ok, installato gnome (dopo più di 3 ore di emerge!).

All'inizio ho dovuto anche lanciare xorgconfig e non avendo installato i driver ati (che idiota che sono!) la risoluzione era come non sò, esiste qualcosa minore di 640x680 a 8-bit di colore? Beh peggio.

Alla fine di emerge però ho ricevuto un errore. Purtroppo non me lo sono segnato, ma per adesso funziona tutto a meraviglia, quindi che faccio, lascio stare?

Ora passo alla scheda audio, sperando di ruscire a  risolvere presto!

Ah un'altra cosa... è normale che con lsmod mi esca solo "ndiswrapper" (che tra l'altro ho caricato a mano?)?

Grazie ancora.  :Wink: 

Ok configurato l'audio e impostato gnome in italiano. Per fortuna tutto sembra filare liscio.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *alnews wrote:*   

> Ok, installato gnome (dopo più di 3 ore di emerge!).
> 
> 

 

fortunato. significa che hai un buon processore.

 *alnews wrote:*   

> 
> 
> All'inizio ho dovuto anche lanciare xorgconfig e non avendo installato i driver ati (che idiota che sono!) la risoluzione era come non sò, esiste qualcosa minore di 640x680 a 8-bit di colore? Beh peggio.
> 
> 

 

per il server X, esiste anche [http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml]questa[/url] guida che, tra le altre cose, suggerisce questo comando:

```

# man 5 xorg.conf

```

Io spesso, me la sono cavata partendo dal file di configurazione di una knoppix o di altra distribuzione. Di norma danno una configurazione decente per un driver vesa, poi si deve 

Alla fine di emerge però ho ricevuto un errore. Purtroppo non me lo sono segnato, ma per adesso funziona tutto a meraviglia, quindi che faccio, lascio stare?

Ora passo alla scheda audio, sperando di ruscire a  risolvere presto!

Ah un'altra cosa... è normale che con lsmod mi esca solo "ndiswrapper" (che tra l'altro ho caricato a mano?)?

Grazie ancora.  :Wink: 

Ok configurato l'audio e impostato gnome in italiano. Per fortuna tutto sembra filare liscio.   :Very Happy: [/quote]

----------

## cloc3

 *alnews wrote:*   

> Ok, installato gnome (dopo più di 3 ore di emerge!).
> 
> 

 

fortunato. significa che hai un buon processore.

 *alnews wrote:*   

> 
> 
> All'inizio ho dovuto anche lanciare xorgconfig e non avendo installato i driver ati (che idiota che sono!) la risoluzione era come non sò, esiste qualcosa minore di 640x680 a 8-bit di colore? Beh peggio.
> 
> 

 

per il server X, esiste anche questa guida che, tra le altre cose, suggerisce questo comando:

```

# man 5 xorg.conf

```

Io spesso, me la sono cavata partendo dal file di configurazione di una knoppix o di altra distribuzione. Di norma danno una configurazione decente per un driver vesa, poi si deve smanettare un po' per sistemare i driver proprietari. Esistono guide anche per quelli.

 *alnews wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alla fine di emerge però ho ricevuto un errore. Purtroppo non me lo sono segnato, ma per adesso funziona tutto a meraviglia, quindi che faccio, lascio stare?
> 
> 

 

Impara a redirigere l'output su file:

```

emerge pippo >pippo-emerge.txt 2>errori-pippo.txt

```

è anche più veloce, perché dirigere l'output su schermo costa tempo. Vedi anche `man bash` - sezione redirezione.

 *alnews wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah un'altra cosa... è normale che con lsmod mi esca solo "ndiswrapper" (che tra l'altro ho caricato a mano?)?
> 
> 

 

Sì. Evidentemente hai compilato tutti i driver moduli del kernel come builtin e sono attivi fin dal boot. lsmod segnala solo i moduli attivi compilati fuori dal kernel principale.

 *alnews wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok configurato l'audio e impostato gnome in italiano. Per fortuna tutto sembra filare liscio.  

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *alnews wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alla fine di emerge però ho ricevuto un errore. Purtroppo non me lo sono segnato, ma per adesso funziona tutto a meraviglia, quindi che faccio, lascio stare?
> 
> 

 

come ti hanno già detto, redirigere l'errore è molto comodo. puoi usare anche un altra opzione, però, che ti aiuta molto.

edita il tuo file /etc/make.conf inserendo queste due variabili:

```
PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

```

in questo modo ogni messaggio di errore e non, ti viene salvato in /var/log/portage/elog/ e lo puoi consultare con calma alla fine dell'emerge.

inoltre aggiungo che per chi inizia, alcuni messaggi possono sembrare errori, invece non lo sono.

a questo proposito ti rimando ai seguenti link:

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Main

http://tinyurl.com/knldx

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Portage_e_%27fixpackages%27

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/list.xml

benvenuto nel fantastico mondo gentoo   :Very Happy: 

----------

